
Russian Top Secret Hypersonic Glider Can Penetrate Any Missile Defense - arcanus
http://sputniknews.com/politics/20160611/1041185729/russia-hypersonic-glider.html
======
secfirstmd
Sputnik is the new Pravda or Russia Today. Worth taking anything it says with
a pinch of salt.

